# Mercedes Sprinter 316 CDI



## moch (May 21, 2005)

I have developed a very small leak from the gearbox gasket on my Rapido. The vehicle has only done 15.700 miles and is 3 years old. I was told by Mercedes Benz that because my vehicle was imported the warranty only lasts for 2 years. Has anyone had to remove the gearbox on a Sprinter 316 cdi and how much is it liable to cost? 
How difficult is access on a Rapido A class? Any advice would be gratefully appreciated.

moch.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

I had to have the clutch out of my Hymer 640 2.9 because of an oil seal that had gone, about 6 years ago. The bill for that was £773 - of which the part was £3.12..... 

I don't think that the actual removal from the A class shell was that difficult, because they did it on a lift, and accessed most of it from below. They didn't have to get in through the top at all. It was a two day job, so I think you have to grit your teeth and bear it, unless you are mechanical wizard. If you go ahead, have a think about getting the driven plate on the clutch checked at the same time - after all, most of the cost there is labour for dismantling as well.

Bad luck,

Smick


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

hi guys

I must say that the price quoted for a simple gearbox pull off and replace seems a lot.

I had a second hand box fitted to my 316 last year by the guys at Mer-Tech in Hull. The whole bill only came to just over 500 pounds.

The guys are good, both are ex Mercedes technicians. I don't have the phone number to hand but a google search will come up with the nessessary info

regards 

yeti


----------

